# Finally got real pictures of my car.



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

and what i want it to be next show season (i need to work my ass off) 








It's supposed to be imola, i couldnt get the color right, but you get the idea.
What do oyu guys think?
Im not sure if im going to do the color, or fo with MAE's, however, it should be on bags by the end of the summer.


_Modified by an_a6 at 8:22 PM 5-22-2008_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Finally got real pictures of my car. (an_a6)*

Woah, not sure if I like that yellow. I think it looks good as it is right now. You're right, you do have a lot of work ahead of you if you go ahead with those plans.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Finally got real pictures of my car. (PerL)*

yeah, i dunno about it either. i might do a pearl white.


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Finally got real pictures of my car. (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Woah, not sure if I like that yellow. I think it looks good as it is right now. 

Agreed.
I love the current color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

are those headlights joey-modded urself?


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (drivingenthus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drivingenthus* »_are those headlights joey-modded urself?

yeah, they are. i need new ones tho, mine are condensading and are mad faded.


----------

